# Vortex Backpacks??????



## Shockgobble (Apr 22, 2010)

Does anyone know the hours of the new location? I went to the 1700 S. location and there was a sign that sent me to 8100 S, and 1300 W Suite. D. Well I find it with a tiny little sign in the window, and there was no phone number nor hours. Any ideas fellas?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Since we live in Utah, I'd say that going Sunday was probably not the best day to go visit a small business. I'd suggest going during the week or in the morning on saturday


----------



## Shockgobble (Apr 22, 2010)

I went on Saturday (yesterday) about 4 pm and they closed.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

If your looking for the W.J Outlet store they moved or I should say they got bought out but there new location is in West Jordan. 


(Monday-Friday,8-5,MST)

W.J address of our headquarters and factory outlet store is:


8100 South 1300 West

1-800-269-1875


----------



## Shockgobble (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Sinergy. I am looking to pick up another 2200 Badlands. Hopefully get an older model.


----------

